# Marbled Crayfish price??



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello again friends... just wondering what a good selling price is for these guys? The colony is getting a little overcrowded =P

Cheers


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

When mine get to be around 2" size I sell them for $5 each or 3 for $10 and they don't sell fast.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

They don't sell fast, at least not as fast as they can breed. My son got one last year in a shrimp meet, and we're seriously thinking making a dish out of them (jk). $5 for a 2" one is a fair price from hobbyists.


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

randy said:


> They don't sell fast, at least not as fast as they can breed. My son got one last year in a shrimp meet, and we're seriously thinking making a dish out of them (jk). $5 for a 2" one is a fair price from hobbyists.


Lol I think we can solve the world hunger issue... as long as they aren't allergic  they probably wont taste very good lol

But thank you both for the information, much appreciated.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

randy said:


> They don't sell fast, at least not as fast as they can breed. My son got one last year in a shrimp meet, and we're seriously thinking making a dish out of them (jk).


Making a mental note to avoid these when they'll be offered at shrimp meets


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I breed them to feed my arrow.


----------

